# Winchester 452AA



## mitchell3006 (Feb 26, 2010)

It's off the market now but we used to use it for 38spcl and 45acp loads. Does anyone still have any data in their loading books. Lost my data a few years back to Katrina and still have 6+ lbs.


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

19. Royal D (Scot) 
20. WST (Winchester) 
21. AP- 50N (ADI) 
22. HP38 (Hodgdon)
23. AO (Vectan)
24. 452AA (Winchester) 
25. 453 (Scot) 
26. 231 (Winchester) 
27. Zip (Ramshot) 
28. 700X (IMR) 
29. Green Dot (Alliant) 
30. AS- 50N (ADI) 
31. International Clays (Hodgdon) 
32. 473AA (Winchester)

I posted the powder burn rates chart to give you an idea where the powder falls. This is only a suggestion, as I can find no data on this powder. There is a .7 grain diffrence between WST, and Win 231 in the hornady Vol. 1 manual for 200 gr lead 45 ACP, and all thats listed for 38 special is 231. If it was me, I would take the starting for 231, and back off .5 grains as a starting charge for the 45, and maybe the same for the 38 special. Again this is only a suggestion. Hope this helps.

Swifty


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

here is what is listed in the 12th edition winchester reloading components catalog.

38 special only powder charge weight in grains velocity (fps) pressure
148 grain wc 452AA 2.9 grains 800 fps 12,500 cup

158 grains lead swc 452AA 3.4 grains 845 fps 15,500 cup

NO DATA IS LISTED FOR 45 ACP


----------

